# Russians resorting to North Korea for artillery



## x65943 (Sep 6, 2022)

Newly declassified Intel from the US government reveals Russia is now purchasing artillery from North Korea. Other nations such as China are currently respecting US sanctions regarding export of munitions to the the Russian state. 

High ranking officials believe this likely represents internal issues with Russia's military industrial complex, and underscores Russian inability to procure even the most basic wartime goods domestically

What do you think guys? I think the Russian war machine is not doing too hot at the moment.

Source:
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/09/05/...PkI7u1W5BKQwYXpbkSygrxXjk_R9uF&smid=share-url


----------



## City (Sep 6, 2022)

We were afraid of these clowns for how many centuries?


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 6, 2022)

City said:


> We were afraid of these clowns for how many centuries?


Almost one. So far.


----------



## Viri (Sep 6, 2022)

City said:


> We were afraid of these clowns for how many centuries?


Depends on who "we" are. Also, most people are mostly scared of the fact that they can end humanity within a few days.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 7, 2022)

Viri said:


> Depends on who "we" are. Also, most people are mostly scared of the fact that they can end humanity within a few days.


The fear of nuclear arms is somewhat overblown, they could cause worldwide havoc and extreme loss of life but humans would survive

We don't have nearly enough nuclear arms to blanket the world or cause so called nuclear winter


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 7, 2022)

I've been seeing videos of Ukrainians obliterating Russian army equipment like toys.
Literally, thanks getting exploded with just one anti-tank bullet, helmets crushed by bare fists, drones getting hacked, Ukrainians driving russian tanks because they're that easy to drive, and things alike.

Basically, Russian equipment looks old and outdated compared to Ukrain's, and my initial guess is that Putin is just trying to scare people with the: "Look! Look! North Korea supports my fight! Look" move.

Have we seen something from NK that's actually relevant, beyond alleged Bombs tests?


----------



## x65943 (Sep 7, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I've been seeing videos of Ukrainians obliterating Russian army equipment like toys.
> Literally, thanks getting exploded with just one anti-tank bullet, helmets crushed by bare fists, drones getting hacked, Ukrainians driving russian tanks because they're that easy to drive, and things alike.
> 
> Basically, Russian equipment looks old and outdated compared to Ukrain's, and my initial guess is that Putin is just trying to scare people with the: "Look! Look! North Korea supports my fight! Look" move.
> ...


NK hasn't had a military worth anything since the 1950s, this is real desperation from Russia

I saw pictures of Russian shells from 1964 being fired - nearly 60 years

In other words those shells were created closer to the founding of the USSR than to today


----------



## Hexenhammer (Sep 7, 2022)

x65943 said:


> NK hasn't had a military worth anything since the 1950s, this is real desperation from Russia
> 
> I saw pictures of Russian shells from 1964 being fired - nearly 60 years
> 
> In other words those shells were created closer to the founding of the USSR than to today


It doesn't matter, even if its made in Africa, its a shell and even if its a dud and wont explode such chunk of metal hitting something its done.
N.K has million of shells they can supply Russia for eternity.

The coalition has to counter this by giving Ukraine more HIMARS and more munitions for them, its good when you have shells but you also need to store them and deliver them to the front line and as we seen from last month HIMARS is doing great job targeting ammo depots, the only thing Ukrainians need is more munitions and higher range missiles like ATACMS.

Im disgusted by the cowrdness of the west, the fact they don't provide heavy military [Poland is the only hero] and openly say they "afraid" of a "nuclear war", nobody going to use nukes, russia is not suicidal, even the crazy N.Korea never used them nor going to [On this list only Iran can use Nukes, for simple reason they religious and religion turns people into monsters especially if they BELIEVE that there is afterlife, for such people using nukes means nothing, they 100000% sure they going to heaven].
There are some people especially far away in USA [the hardcore religious right, not the republicans at large but the crazy ones that watch whats him name the conspiracy nut on Fox News (I have nothing against fox, just that guy)] that believe they shouldn't intervene, that its not their problem, that we shouldn't waste money on this, these people are imbeciles that  too dumb to open a history book, WW2, WW1 and many many other smaller wars all started with conflic somewhere exsle and then came to doorsteps of people that wanted to sit on the sides.
When a dictator wins in a war he started,, he gets an appetite for more!
But whats especially scary is some sleepy Europeans that don't get it, that after Ukraine he will take Moldova [small country that has Russian exclave], then baltic countries, then Finland and then he will keep expanding. Its going to affect them even if war wont come to their country specifically, it WILL affect  them, it already does, look at the rising prices and refuges. 

There is no reason to be afraid, USA and EU must join the fight and finish this war ASAP, if they dont want to actuyally fight they can at least enter Ukraine and protect the Belorussian border and shoot down missiles and help with the support and so on, free up ukranians to fight, give Ukraine tanks, planes, everything, it doesnt have to be latest models the NATO countries have tons of hardware from the 70s., 80s, 90s in storage, its good enough for Ukraine.

Its anoying that USA went to save Afghans, Iraqis but cant save Europeans, becuase "omg russia has nukes"


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 7, 2022)

For a country who is reportedly low on equipment and personnel, how are they able to have joint exercises with multiple nations involving 10's of thousands of troops? Why wouldn't they send all of this manpower and equipment to Ukraine if they are losing so badly?

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...e-scale-military-drills-amid-tensions-with-us

Then there is this. Make of it what you will.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...weapon-claim-us-un-ukraine-bio-labs-explainer


----------



## r1vver (Sep 7, 2022)

Hexenhammer said:


> ... Bel*o*russian ...


Scum detected. Learn to disguise yourself better.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 7, 2022)

Even if everything was going swimmingly for Russia, this would be a headline they'd want to avoid at all costs.  The optics on this are embarrassing for your supposedly advanced society.  Unless... has Russia been eating up North Korea's propaganda?


----------

